# Asia reviews



## Judy (Feb 4, 2011)

Is there a problem with the Asia reviews?  I submitted my review for the Royal Goan Beach Club - Monterio, India on December 6, 2010.  When it was not posted by December 28, I submitted it again.  It still didn't post.  I thought perhaps there was something unacceptable about my review, so I emailed the Asia reviews TUG representative.  I haven't received an answer and my review still hasn't posted.

I just checked all of the Asia reviews and discovered that the most recent is 160 days old.  All of the others are older than 180 days.

I have come to depend upon TUG reviews for my vacation planning and when it's my turn to write one, I put a great deal of time and effort into it.  I'm concerned that Asia reviews are apparently not being posted.


----------



## brizone (Feb 7, 2011)

May be a hole in the coverage at the moment.  Did you try messaging any of the other Admins directly to give them a heads-up?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 7, 2011)

I show your review is the only one posted for that resort, but it is posted just fine?

you didnt submit a rating with your review, so it doesnt show up in the "top 30" by default when you browse the asia listings because that resort has never been "rated"

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=2f0c0e29-9a3d-4201-a457-cc98c125c66a


----------



## Judy (Feb 7, 2011)

I see it now too and it comes up in a search, which it didn't do before.  Thank you Brian


----------

